# Solved: Cryptui.dll - Explorer caused an invalid page fault



## alan2909 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a Hewlett Packard Pavilion with a Windows 98 SE operating system and whenever I click on a document or .jpg file to view the "Properties," I get a message that the program has completed an illegal operation and will be shut down, with details like this:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module CRYPTUI.DLL at 0167:7ecb1fa0.
Registers:
EAX=00000001 CS=0167 EIP=7ecb1fa0 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=7ec80000 SS=016f ESP=023ff714 EBP=023ff8f8
ECX=00000000 DS=016f ESI=00000001 FS=4597
EDX=c00309cc ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=23de
Bytes at CS:EIP:
ff 50 e8 91 aa 00 00 85 c0 74 51 39 5d e0 74 09 
Stack dump:
7ecb20c1 7ec80000 00000001 00000000 00000000 7ec80000 023ff8f8 81779538 bff7ddd6 7ec80000 00000001 00000000 00000000 7ec80000 81779538 8177f6b0

Sometimes I can close the error message and proceed, but more often the computer freezes up completely and I have to shut it down and start over. This isn't fun. The Properties option used to work. The problem started after I began having trouble getting Windows 98 SE to come up and took the computer to a repair shop. The expert there got the operating system to work, but then the Properties error cropped up. When I brought it to his attention, he said, "What do you want to look at the properties for?" I didn't pursue it because it isn't a matter or life and death -- the computer works fine otherwise -- but it is annoying and I would like to find out what the problem is and fix it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

alan2909


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
It might just need a new dll file.
http://www.driverskit.com/dll/cryptui.dll/437.html
D/load to desktop then install in C:\Windows\system


----------



## alan2909 (Apr 9, 2007)

To Blues_harp28: Thank you for your reply. I went to the site you suggested to download a copy of the cryptui.dll file and was able to download the .zip file to my desktop. However, when I tried to unzip the file, I got the following error message: "Error: invalid compressed data to inflate." I clicked on "Help" and got the following information:

Extracting to "c:\unzipped\cryptui[1].dll\"
Use Path: yes Overlay Files: no
warning [C:/WINDOWS/Desktop/cryptui[1].dll.zip]: extra 235 bytes at beginning or within Zip file (attempting to process anyway)
Error in file #1: bad Zip file offset (Error local header signature not found): 0
(attempting to re-compensate)
Extracting cryptui.dll
Error: invalid compressed data to inflate

So I was unable to get the file. This is strange, because I've never had any trouble unzipping a file before. Can you suggest another source for a cryptui.dll file? Thanks,


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if you have your Win98se Cd.
Run system file checker.
Start>run>type.
sfc
Click extract one file and type cryptui.dll


----------



## alan2909 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks again for your reply. My HP Pavilion 6645C does not have a Windows 98SE installation disk. The operating system came with the computer and I have two CDs that constitute a "System Recovery" resource that enables me to restore all the system files if I need to. I've used this thing before, and it has a life of its own, so I don't want to mess with it.

So I put "cryptui.dll" in a Google search engine and clicked on the first link that came up. It took me to a site that allowed me to download it without having to unzip it. I copied the original cryptui.dll file to a floppy disk, then installed the new one (a few kb larger, by the way) into the Windows\System folder. I then went to a .jpg file and right clicked on it for the options. I clicked on "Properties" and it opened like a charm with no loud noise of complaint, error message, or freeze-up. Problem solved! My computer is happier and so am I. Thanks again,

alan2909


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: you can mark your thread solved..at thread tools at the top of the page.


----------

